# Draw weight for 3D's



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Most shoot heavier draw weights*

Average 3d contest is 20 arrows a day.

Heavier arrows are larger in diamenter. Most archers shooting in 3d shoot larger diamentor arrows.

Im not 100% convinced that has to happen to win but is the majority.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

but i'm no pro i was shooting 70 pounds because i wanted speed! 
got a new bow was able to get 60 pound limbs and shoot faster then my mathews ever could dream of! 60 pound is perfect for all day shooting!


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

60 now may try 70, I am not a pro shooter!


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

*Draw Weight*

I don't worry to much about the draw weight , I think your better off getting your holding weight right. There will be a certain weight and it's different for everyone , that you hold the steadiest and execute your shot the best at.For me it seems around 64 - 65lbs. at 65% letoff.Just food for thought.
Terry Jr.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

At 56lbs my Old Glory shoots one pin out to 30yds. It's about an inch low at 30 but I can stand that. From there 40 and 50 yd pins should do the job for 3-D. Not too many of the targets are over 50 yds.


----------



## goldtip2005 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Draw Wieght*

58lbs for me same as last year , with fat shaft's


----------



## Brown E (Sep 15, 2004)

*skinny arrows*

small diameter arrows are less affected by the wind. Someone told me once that you should work from the middle out, not using fat arrows and working toward the middle.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Shoot whatever poundage you are the most stable and comfortable....

I shoot 63 pounds personally. As I get into the high 60's or the 50's, I am less stable with my bow. 63# is what I have found to be the most stable in my hands with my particular bow setup for 3D. I have a very different setup on my hunting rig am very comfortable upto 70 pounds.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Depends on the bow as well. My Ross CR334 at 70 lbs. pulls like a 60 lb bow with its draw cycle so I will shoot it at 70 lbs. On another bow with a harder draw cycle I may opt for 62-63 lb draw. Speed is nice for 3D, but being overbowed can hurt form and accuracy. It all really depends on my set-up what lbs I shoot for 3D. Same for hunting for that matter.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I shoot ASA and am therefore limited to 280 FPS. The Arrows I’m shooting this year are 367 grains Gold Tip X-Cutters 27.875 (raw shaft) plus pin nock bushing and pin nock with 110 grain point weight and 2.4” Bohning X-vane. 

With the Pearson Generation II, I need 65 lbs. to stay within the legal speed, so that’s what I shoot. 

Part of that is my choice, because I wanted a bit more FOC this year and added 20 grains of point weight.


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

I like to shoot 68 to 70 pounds. I feel my shots tend to be more consistant at higher draw weights.


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heavier arrows are larger in diamenter. Most archers shooting in 3d shoot larger diamentor arrows.


only if they are alloys

, I'm shooting CXLs as they are alot lighter than my cartel tripples.


all carbons in the larger sizes are lighter, add a high poundage bow and you start to get some speed


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I shoot IBO, so I am not restricted on the speed issue like the ASA guys (although I could be in big trouble this year when I shoot my first ASA).
I shoot between 58-62lbs (depending on the weather any given day) on my Ultra/spiral cam Hoyt with a 308 gr Goldtip and am getting (at 62lbs) 308fps...smokin(great since I cant judge yardage).


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I shoot a measely 53#. At 27" draw my Vapor 23 Speeds produce 299fps. My Gt 22 Pro's go out at 284fps. Now I could shoot a heavier arrow and higher weight, but then I'd just get better penetration and on McKenzie targets it just makes them harder to pull---especially outside in the winter time.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm not a pro, and don't expect that I ever will be. I would like to someday shoot a 300 on a 30 target 3D course, but the best I've done so far falls short of that.

I shoot a Mathews Q2XL set at about 60 to 61 pounds. My arrows are 27.5 inch 3-28 ACCs weighing in right at 300 grains. I get 282 fps out of this setup. That keeps me in the tolerance for the IBO requirement of 5 grains per pound of draw weight if you shoot over 280 fps, and it would also fall in the tolerance allowed by ASA for chrony differential.

So I'm good to go either way.


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

Well I ain't no pro. My set is as follows: Hoyt Protec 29 1/2" DL set at 59 lbs. shooting a CXL 2/250 29 3/4" weighing 346 I'm getting 284 out of it. That keeps me in good standings in both A.S.A. and I.B.O. The fat shafts are for cuttin a few lines. But I plan on shooting some N.F.A.A. tournaments this year so The set up will probably change a bit.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

A couple of the pros are shooting in excess of 70 pounds - one at 80 pounds with 2613s. My estimate is that most are at 65 pounds or less and several are between 58-62. One is quite a bit lighter than that. I shoot 61 to get my 280 fps and 65 to get 294.


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Again ...not a pro...*

but I shoot 64 lbs at 28" for 293 fps out my Ultratec.

J


----------



## tpete51 (Feb 14, 2003)

*My Thoughts:*

5 gr per pound is ASA rules w/ 3% variance. Depending on your class, you should get try to get your arrows to max speed of that class to be on the same playing field with the other players. Most guys will shoot as many pounds as they can easily handle, while shooting the largest outside diameter arrow. Large Dia Carbon arrows weigh less than aluminum and require less draw weight to achieve speed target. But they can have drawbacks. 
I shoot 28" draw / C2 with mini-max cam, 295 gr CXL 150's , 58 lbs draw @ 284 fps. There's many combinations of arrow components out there that will allow good set ups. Most archery supply stores carry these. 
Archers advantage or a similar program will help provide basic set ups based on all your numbers. (ie.) Draw length, letoff, cam, arrow choice,brace height, A to A, (ect,ect.) and components.
Trial & error are your friends.
Hope some of this helps! 
Pete


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

I shoot at 66-68 lbs It is where I am most consistent,I have been able to shoot several clean rounds at this weight, so if it aint broke


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

04 patriot dually at 62 lbs w/ 410 redlines at about 340 gr, never chrono'd it but it's the fastest bow I have, not much pin gap.


----------

